# Update On Girls



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

First off Thankyou All for the Prayers and Thoughts

Payge is slowly healing with the broke rib
She is back to school and doing pretty good The school allows her to leave class early to get to her next class just so she doesn't get banged around in the hallways by other students trying to get to their next class
She hasn't been riding the bus due to the rough ride so she gets dropped off by Peg or Barb then I pick her up after school
She has to see the doctor in 2 weeks then we will see

Tori is moving around better with crutches and a walker but only allow to put toe weight on her left side the pain has gone down
She will be getting in Home Health Care starting Monday to help her with Physical Therapy
Tori will be off school until she sees the Doctor in about 3 weeks then he will determine when she will be allow to go back to school
Hopefully she will be back before tth Senior Prom or they may not allow her to participate in it
But the School did say that she will graduate with her class no matter what

As for the car the insurance adjuster Totaled the car
We took the girls over to see it and clean it out and remove the Licsense plate from it on Friday
The girls could not believe the damage that was done
Tori lost it and broke down in tears
Things are slowly get back to normal

Again Thanks for the Prayers and Thoughts
Don,Peg and Family


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Don. I'm glad the girls are on the mend.

Give them our best.

Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks for the update Don.
I'm glad to hear they're both doing better.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

hang in there Don. everything will be good again. thanks for the update.

kevin


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

hootbob family, glad to hear you're doing better. If Tori isn't allowed to participate in the senior prom, you just post it on here and we'll throw her her own senior prom Outbackers style!! Just imagine it, bagpipes, fiddles, cowbells, need I say more!?!?! Seriously though, I think they'll make an exception given the circumstances.
Still thinking of you all and praying for you.
Ember


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I am glad that they are doing well. Tell Tori that the car is a hunk of steel and can be replaced. It is designed to be destroyed to save the people inside and the cars are good at doing that.

Let us know if you need anything.

Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I am glad that they are doing well. Tell Tori that the car is a hunk of steel and can be replaced. It is designed to be destroyed to save the people inside and the cars are good at doing that.
> 
> Let us know if you need anything.
> 
> Gary


I'll second that and glad to hear they are getting better.

John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I am glad that they are doing well. Tell Tori that the car is a hunk of steel and can be replaced. It is designed to be destroyed to save the people inside and the cars are good at doing that.
> 
> Let us know if you need anything.
> 
> Gary


Couldn't have said it better myself. Glad to know things are progressing.

Darlene


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, thank god they are doing better and on their way to recovery!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank God! We will continue to pray for all of you but we are so glad to hear that things are progressing. I certainly hope the school is allowing Tori to make up her work and cannot imagine why she wouldn't be able to attend the prom. Where are our attorney friends on this issue? I hope they'll speak out because something doesn't sound right. I'm glad they're providing accommodations for Payge. You are our friends and we love you all and will continue to be there with you in spirit. Please give the girls gentle hugs from Nonny!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Don,
Thanks for the update and keep em comming. I am happy to hear the good news of their progress. Our prayers are still with you and your family.
-The Entire Nest


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Good grief! I take a few days off, and Don - your girls go and get in a ruckus. We're mighty glad they're going to be ok. That has to be one of the scariest things that can happen to a parent, much less the kids. Here's hoping for a fast recovery for both.

I had a minor wreck as a new driver, and it made me get serious about being very defensive. I shouldn't say anything, but so far - never had another. I know you can't prevent them all, all you can do is try. 
I bet you never find them in a car without those seat belts on...

Sluggo


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Don,

I'm so glad to hear that the girls are on the mend. We'll continue to keep all of you in our thoughts and prayers.

You mentioned that Tori will be out of school for 3 weeks...is the school providing a home tutor? Just something to look into. I believe that if she is unable to attend school for that amount of time, she is entitled (I don't know the law in PA, but it is the law in NY and CT). Also, her teachers are required to send home assignments with the tutor if a tutor is provided by the district. This way they can't say that she is so far behind that she isn't able to attend school functions. (just my teacherly instinct kicking in here)

Good luck.

Again, glad they are healing physically, the emotional healing will take a bit longer.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Don,

So glad to hear the girls are recovering well!!

Mike


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Don, Glad to hear the girls are doing better. Time will help....


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thank God! Great News Indeed! So happy to hear this Don.

I can't believe that the school would not allow Tori to attend her Senior Prom,







under the circumstances. WOW that would be awful. I am sure they could make an exception to the rule this time.

Tami


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I am glad they are both getting better. Thanks for the update.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I can't see any school system not allowing someone to go to the prom becuase of missed school due to a car crash. I know x amount of missed days they will do that but I'm sure a call to a local tv station would solve that issue real fast.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the recovery is under way! It sounds like everyone is being supportive, which helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I am sooo happy to hear they are getting better. I'd guess 95% of the Outbacker community are parents/grandparents and I know for sure everyone of us thought about our children when we read your post.

Wishing them a continued speedy recovery!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

That is good news Don. How are you and Peg doing? I had a sister that was in a very similar wreck only she pulled in front of a 10 wheel mack. I know how bad a time this has to have been for you. Please let us know if there is anything you need.
Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Hopefully she will be back before tth Senior Prom or they may not allow her to participate in it
> But the School did say that she will graduate with her class no matter what


Can't imagine they really would want the kind of heat a simple call to the newspaper would generate.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I haven't updated lately it's just been nuts here & at work

Payge is back to 100%
And happy to be back to the Track Team

Tori was released from the doctor and will return to school on Tuesday
She will be allowed to return to her normal routine(Just no contact sports)for awhile
She is happy this means she will attend her senior prom with no problems

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That sure is good to hear, Don!!!!! They are 2 VERY lucky young women (I'm sure you don't me to tell you that







)

Now they can each have those REAL hugs from Wolfwood!!

Love to all


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear the news goods is still coming in and the girls are doing well.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad to hear that Don! We have been thinking about them and hoping all went well!

Steve


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

That's great news to hear Don !!
Wer'e glad to hear that the girls are doing better.

Ed, Hope and DD


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Don, 
I'm glad to hear they are doing well. Someone was looking out for them and its awesome that they are back in an element that they are familiar with. I'm sure it's still going to take time but it must be getting a little easier now. Again thanks for the update and please send them my best.

Paul


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear the girls are doing well!!







How are the rest of you holding up? 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Don,

We are so happy to hear that the girls are "back to their routines" now and feeling better! Thank God!

Take care, all of you.

Clare, Tim & the kids (Tucker & Duke too!)


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so glad to hear things are back to normal! thank God the girls and youg and heal fast.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

We are so pleased there is a happy ending for the girls and that they are doing well. Look forward to seeing all of you this season.

Best to you and your family,

Hope & Ed


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

That's FANTASTICALLY GROOVY!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We are so happy to hear the girls are doing better! I'm sure you will have a special summer with them this year.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

That is great news. I am glad that your girls are doing better. Say Hi to them from me.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Payge is back to 100%
> And happy to be back to the Track Team
> 
> Tori was released from the doctor and will return to school on Tuesday
> ...


Wonderful, just wonderful!









I'm glad things are looking up for them (and you guys).

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Great to hear that everything is looking up. Glad that everyone is healing and getting better.









Keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Yay! I am glad to hear that our buddies our getting back to "normal"

Jim, Steph, Lukas, & Elise


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Don, Peg, Barb, Tori, Payge & Cord.

I am so happy to hear the good news. I can't wait to see the prom pictures. Know that God's been with all of you. He had to be.....that was the only place to go to get away from all these Outbacker prayers!

We love all of you and are so happy to hear good news from your family! Hugs to all of you from Nonny.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I know its been a awhile since I post anything so here it is

Girls are completely back to normal and fooling around








Payge after her dance Recital








Tori went to her Prom
Leaving the TT









Tori at the Campground before leaving for the Prom



























Tori Graduated


















Tori is even back to normal driving and is very at ease with her new ride
Bought her a 1998 Ford Tuarus it has 120,00 on it



















Don & Peg


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Don,

We're so please to see the girls doing so well. Tori looks beautiful in her prom dress!

And this is a first for me...seeing a young woman emerge from a camper dressed for the prom!

Dan


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Don good to see the girls are doing so well! It was also good to see pictures from Pine Grove, great place and great memories!

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Great Pictures! What an absolute scare and they both look so beautiful and able to pull through such an ordeal. BRAVO for the entire family staying tough and fighting. What does Tori have planned now being a graduate?

Cristy


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Don and Peggy,

First, we're so glad that the girls (and the rest of the family) is back to the routine of life. Both girls look fabuous!

Tori looks gorgeous in her prom dress, hope she had a wonderful time.

You both should be so proud of your beautiful family, but I'm sure you know that!

Hope we get to see you all sometime soon.

The Smith Gang


----------

